# RUGER Single-Six .17 HMR anyone???



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone owned one of these? I just picked up one up and am wanting to place a decent scope on her. So just checking to see if anyone had one and what they had mounted if anything on theres. Thanks BC


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Dont own that gun but I do have a CZ 452 that I like alot, one thing I will suggest is that when you buy ammo for it buy in bulk from one of the online wholesalers, you can save tons.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

I love the single-six and security-six lines. Have a few myself, but not in .17 HMR. Let us know how it shoots!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey Dakota Along with the Single-six, I also have a Security Six in .357 mag. If you wanna go shoot some time just say the word. I can bring along the P-95 and even the S&W 22A-1 Flattop. We could have some fun. If you or you know anyone with a .45, I am looking. More than willing to give up the P-95 or choice of shotguns toward it.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Sounds good Chessie. I've been wanting to get a SW 22a for awhile now too, I just always seem to buy something else. I've got a .357 in a security six too. I'll keep my eyes peeled for you on a .45.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Need to get Mr ThunderChicken into some hand guns. lol Are you heading over to fish with Steve?


----------

